# CO2 Refilling in Abudhabi



## steevansoares (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello,

My CO2 cylinder for fish tank is empty, don't know where to get it refilled, let me know if anyone knows.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The place you bought it maybe ?


----------



## steevansoares (Oct 25, 2015)

they have just sold it, no one knows where it will be filled?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

steevansoares said:


> they have just sold it, no one knows where it will be filled?


Welcome to the UAE.

After sales service? Waaaaaaaaaah?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

There must be other stores selling acquariums etc - maybe they can redirect?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Although to be fair, it might not be a refillable item but a consumable item.

I assume its the CO2 cartridge about the size of a can of shaving foam ?

And btw this is the Dubai forum, not Abu Dhabi.


----------

